# How To Get Ride Of Dead Snail Smell :-(



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It turns out that my mystery snail in my 50 gallon passed away possibly a few days ago, but I didn't notice since I wasn't looking for it and I thought it was just resting  Untill it started to smell.... I just did a large water change, and added some API. But if you go up next to the tank it still smells like dead snail. Is there anything else I can do to get rid of the smell, or am I going to just have to do a few water changes in a row to cycle it out?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

when mine died, i just did a PWC for the next few days to make sure all the yuckys were out...idk if thats really necessary...but thats what i did lol.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

lots of water changes. I lost a nerite and didn't notice for a couple days because it was a "lets hide and never come out" type of snail. It took a LOT of water changes. Maybe 5 or 6 50% or more to get the smell totally out.


----------

